# Emprego das preposições "a" e "para"



## meencantesp

1) _Para _mim (ou _a _mim), não há forma melhor de fazê-lo (esse, em especial, parece ser um caso à parte dos outros);
2) Entreguei _para _eles (ou _a _eles) os papéis;
3) Prometi _para _vocês (ou _a _vocês) que não iria;
4) Gravei uma mensagem em vídeo _para _meu filho (ou _a _meu filho).

O uso de _a _e _para _em casos semelhantes a esses é uma questão de escolha pessoal ou existe alguma regra?


----------



## Nonstar

Minhas escolhas.
1) Para mim
2) a eles
3) a vocês
4) para meu filho.
Por quê?
Não levei em conta gramática, como diria Caê, 'a música pedia tal coisa_'_. Digamos que ambos podem soar assíncopados, dependendo da frase, e prefiro sincopar as _coisa._


----------



## englishmania

1) Para mim, (=na minha opinião)
2) Entreguei-lhes / a eles
3) Prometi-vos (a vocês)
4) Gravei uma mensagem em vídeo para o meu filho.

Neste caso, parece-me que as variantes têm usos diferentes. Do contacto que tenho com a variante brasileira, parece-me que usam a preposição "para" mais frequentemente, em contextos que eu não usaria. Por exemplo, "Entreguei para eles", em Portugal, seria "Entreguei-lhes / a eles".


----------



## Ari RT

Examinando apenas o meu uso, sem consultar nenhuma gramática, vejo que eu prefiro "a" quando exista uma noção de movimento, direção, aproximação física. Faz sentido, o "a" prefixo latino indica exatamente isso e seria natural que, conscientemente ou não, essa analogia se estabelecesse.
E prefiro o "para" quando haja noção de razão / motivo ou de direção / aproximação não físicas. Talvez por analogia com por, pour, for, per...
Claro que minhas escolhas acabam contaminadas pelo que ouço mais frequentemente, como é o caso reportado acima por englishmania.


----------



## machadinho

@meencantesp, na boa, você sabe muito bem, como qualquer um de nós, quais desses usos são formais e quais são coloquiais, quais soam naturais e quais soam estranhos. O que realmente você quer saber?


----------



## guihenning

O meu uso é igual ao da englishmania (com exceção das formas com "vos") e nonstar no português escrito (nem sempre necessariamente formal), português falado relativamente formal ou nalgumas tentativas de escrita de literatura. No meu português "normal" digo normalmente "entregar para" e "prometer para", embora haja variação com as formas padrões com "a". Esse "bilinguismo" brasileiro é bastante comum, já que a maioria dos brasileiros médios mais ou menos escolarizados sabe que a variante padrão pede "a" quando normalmente se diz "para". Pelo menos são esses os dados que se obtém quando há pesquisas nessa área.


----------



## meencantesp

Obrigado por todas as respostas.



machadinho said:


> @meencantesp, na boa, você sabe muito bem, como qualquer um de nós, quais desses usos são formais e quais são coloquiais, quais soam naturais e quais soam estranhos. O que realmente você quer saber?



Não exatamente. Embora nas frases 2 e 3 eu já imaginasse que as duas formas seriam possíveis, a primeira e a última não me parecem óbvias. Queria, na verdade, uma explicação sobre o uso dessas duas preposições de maneira mais ampla (já que, em geral, só se abordam regras sobre o uso delas no sentido de viajar ou de ir a/para algum lugar).


----------



## meencantesp

guihenning said:


> já que a maioria dos brasileiros médios mais ou menos escolarizados sabe que a variante padrão pede "a" quando normalmente se diz "para".



Essa é a origem da minha dúvida. Seguindo a fala, escolheria _para _em qualquer um dos casos (e reduzido ainda, _pra, _nunca_ para a_) Mas pode acontecer de essa forma ser inadequada pra escrita (por exemplo, escrever _viajar para, _que é algo de que os professores costumam bater na tecla_)._


----------



## englishmania

meencantesp said:


> Embora nas frases 2 e 3 eu já imaginasse que as duas formas seriam possíveis.


São possíveis no Brasil, porque na variante europeia não se diz "Entreguei para eles." nem "Prometi para vocês." 

Nós pensamos da seguinte forma:
Entreguei a quem? A eles. Entreguei-lhes.
Prometi a quem? A vocês. Prometi-vos.
Dei a quem? A ti. Dei-te.
Perguntei a quem? A ela. Perguntei-lhe.


----------



## machadinho

meencantesp said:


> Queria, na verdade, uma explicação sobre o uso dessas duas preposições de maneira mais ampla (já que, em geral, só se abordam regras sobre o uso delas no sentido de viajar ou de ir a/para algum lugar).


Tudo bem. Sou da opinião de que as preposições são rigorosamente vazias de significação quando tomadas isoladamente. A função delas é, antes de mais nada, *sintática, *ajudar a formar estruturas. Se me apertar, digo que a função semântica delas, se alguma, está em ajudar a determinar ou delimitar o significado de outra coisa, a saber, dos sintagmas de que elas fazem parte. Esses sintagmas, de outro modo, permaneceriam vagos ou indefinidos demais. O 'ir a' e o 'ir para', por mais repisado que seja, dão um bom exemplo. O 'a' e o 'para' não trazem, de si, nada para dentro de 'ir a' e 'ir para'. Grosso modo, o que elas fazem nesse par de locuções é delimitar o significado de 'ir' em cada. Daí, poderia muito bem ser o inverso: 'ir a' poderia significar ir para; e 'ir para' poderia significar 'ir a'. É mera contingência histórica que 'ir a' queira dizer ir a, e 'ir para' queira dizer ir para. Outra preposição poderia até mesmo ter tomado o lugar de uma delas. Por exemplo, se a história tivesse sido outra, 'ir em' poderia hoje significar ir para. Nesse mundo possível, 'fui em França' ia querer dizer exatamente que fui para a França, sem prejuízo de outros usos de 'em', como 'moro em São Paulo'.

Uma explicação ampla, geral, que se abstraia de usos particulares, me parece, portanto, impossível. O que é possível fazer é listar, com exemplos, os usos mais comuns e fazer comentários a respeito deles, como se pode encontrar com muito proveito nas páginas de qualquer gramática.


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Nesse mundo possível, 'fui em França' ia querer dizer que fui para a França.


Como fazem o italiano e o francês (e talvez o romanche) numa inovação que não parece ter atingido a periferia românica.
E, _já agora,_ eu apostaria que esse uso, se fosse importado, ia-se generalizar e se formalizar antes em Portugal do que no Brasil, se considerarmos uma certa tendência portuguesa (especialmente lisboeta) dalgumas décadas de ir ao encontro da sintaxe francesa e lhe copiar algumas estruturas que são alheias ao português do Brasil _(é de ti mesmo que eu falo, infinitivo gerundivo e alguns usos, olhem só, da preposição "a")_. A diferença é que os portugueses são extremamente simples: assim que algo se naturaliza no português culto, rapidamente o português padrão o absorve _(é de ti agora que falo, ênclise)_. É por isso que vemos a englishmania afirmar mais duma vez neste mesmo fio que "vos" se relaciona a "vocês", embora, numa visão limitada e prescritivista, atenção, "vos" só se possa associar a "vós". Mas no português culto e padrão europeu "vos" se relaciona com "vocês" e está tudo muito bem, obrigado. No Brasil, exatamente a mesma coisa se passa no singular, mas é visto como uma anomalia de que ninguém fala muito pois é inevitável não se utilizar dela. Por isso, se fosse um brasileiro dizendo "_se eu dou algo a *você*, logo, eu *te* dou essa coisa_" neste fórum, dois parênteses se abririam, como muitas vezes já se abriram, dizendo: "_no Brasil, usa-se "você" e "te", embora seja errado ou embora eles sejam gramaticalmente incompatíveis_". Trocando em miúdos, no Brasil, nós somos, parece, mais resistentes a mudanças, pasmem, do que eles. Enquanto isso, seguimos falando "dar algo para alguém" ou "vou na casa dele" há décadas e só agora algumas gramáticas, muito timidamente, passam a indicar esse uso apenas como mais ou menos aceitável. Pois eu acho incrível que ainda não recomendem "estou a fazer" em vez de "estou fazendo", já que o exercício de cópia de gramática lusa é o esporte favorito de grande parte dos gramáticos brasileiros.


meencantesp said:


> Essa é a origem da minha dúvida


Há muitas teorias acerca disso, mas nenhuma é peremptória e conclusiva. A mais provável é a progressiva atonização. De todo o modo, é só uma inovação que já aconteceu há um certo tempo e que, como boa parte das inovações, segue enfrentando grande resistência. Talvez fosse diferente se tivéssemos suplantado totalmente a preposição "a" e a tivéssemos trocado por outra, por exemplo, "para". Mas como "a" continua vivíssima e insubstituível noutros contextos, a ânsia de homogeneização e condenação natural de inovações segue firme e forte.


----------



## Alentugano

guihenning said:


> Pois eu acho incrível que ainda não recomendem "estou a fazer" em vez de "estou fazendo", já que o exercício de cópia de gramática lusa é o esporte favorito de grande parte dos gramáticos brasileiros..


Só não acho que as gramática lusas recomendem "estou a fazer" em vez de "estou fazendo" ou digam, em algum momento, que a primeira é mais correta que a segunda.


----------



## guihenning

Dizer não dizem, @Alentugano, é verdade, mas o que se costuma encontrar nessas gramáticas é que a construção _padrão_ do
português europeu consiste de “a + infinitivo” e que quando há certos verbos, mormente ir, o gerúndio propriamente dito é usado. “Estou a fazer”, mas “o bolo vai crescendo no forno”, que é o uso do centro e o único uso que se considera propriamente padrão por aí, sim?
Foi nesse sentido que eu quis dizer estar surpreso que as gramáticas brasileiras não recomendem o mesmo, assim como recomendam a ênclise exatamente como ela ocorre na variante lusíada.


----------



## Alentugano

Eu entendi o seu ponto. Mas só quero deixar claro que uma coisa é descrever o que acontece na norma padrão. Outra coisa é sugerir que, por exemplo, "estar+gerúndio" seria uma forma incorreta ou menos correta. A construção é, sim, tida como regional e ainda se usa no sul do Alentejo, Algarve e ilhas.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Alentugano said:


> Eu entendi o seu ponto. Mas só quero deixar claro que uma coisa é descrever o que acontece na norma padrão. Outra coisa é sugerir que, por exemplo, "estar+gerúndio" seria uma forma incorreta ou menos correta. A construção é, sim, tida como regional e ainda se usa no sul do Alentejo, Algarve e ilhas.



  Os senhores me dêem licença: a forma "estar+gerúndio" não é a mais antiga das duas? Por que essoutra seria a mais correta?


----------



## machadinho

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> Por que essoutra seria a mais correta?


Porque é a típica de Lisboa. Assim como a língua de São Paulo, capital, é a mais correta e neutra na variante do Brasil, a de Lisboa é igualmente a mais correta e neutra na variante de Portugal. E como a variante de Portugal é mais correta e neutra que a do Brasil, a variante de Lisboa dita, portanto, o que é correto ou não em termos de língua portuguesa.


----------



## guihenning

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> Os senhores me dêem licença: a forma "estar+gerúndio" não é a mais antiga das duas? Por que essoutra seria a mais correta?


Bom, essa questão de uma ser mais correta que a outra foi inaugurada agora no seu post. Ninguém aqui disse isso ainda. Eu, pelo menos, tenho tido um cuidado especial com a escolha das palavras até aqui. "recomendar", "português padrão", "culto" etc.
Na minha crítica, eu salientei que os gramáticos brasileiros gostam de importar descrições portuguesas e tomá-las como regra e comentei que me espanto que ainda não se recomende "a + infinitivo" para expressar o gerúndio no Brasil.
Também vale lembrar que mesmo no Português europeu padrão o gerúndio "propriamente dito" subsiste, como cito em #13 e que a construção com um valor mais ou menos gerundivo também existe no Brasil, como cito agora: "_passou o dia a lavar as roupas_".


----------



## meencantesp

Algo que me veio à cabeça agora: a explicação sobre regência verbal que recebemos no Brasil, a qual diz que se usa a preposição “a” com verbos transitivos indiretos, não deveria ser repensada? Não seria mais natural que se dissesse que esses verbos são regidos pela preposição “para”? É só mais um gramaticismo lusófilo?


----------



## meencantesp

englishmania said:


> São possíveis no Brasil, porque na variante europeia não se diz "Entreguei para eles." nem "Prometi para vocês."
> 
> Nós pensamos da seguinte forma:
> Entreguei a quem? A eles. Entreguei-lhes.
> Prometi a quem? A vocês. Prometi-vos.
> Dei a quem? A ti. Dei-te.
> Perguntei a quem? A ela. Perguntei-lhe.





englishmania said:


> 1) Para mim, (=na minha opinião)
> 2) Entreguei-lhes / a eles
> 3) Prometi-vos (a vocês)
> 4) Gravei uma mensagem em vídeo para o meu filho.
> 
> Neste caso, parece-me que as variantes têm usos diferentes. Do contacto que tenho com a variante brasileira, parece-me que usam a preposição "para" mais frequentemente, em contextos que eu não usaria. Por exemplo, "Entreguei para eles", em Portugal, seria "Entreguei-lhes / a eles".



Suponha que duas crianças estão disputando um doce trazido pelo pai. Aqui no Brasil, uma diria à outra (ou “para a outra”): “ele trouxe pra mim, não pra ti (ou ‘pra você’)”. Em Portugal ela diria da mesma forma? Outra pergunta, referente à resposta que deu à frase número 4: por que “para o meu filho” em vez de “ao meu filho”, se costumam usar mais a preposição “a” em casos semelhantes (ou simplesmente usar pronomes oblíquos — “Gravei-lhe uma mensagem em vídeo”)? Sei que não é necessário que haja uma razão, mas talvez haja.


----------



## guihenning

meencantesp said:


> Algo que me veio à cabeça agora: a explicação sobre regência verbal que recebemos no Brasil, a qual diz que se usa a preposição “a” com verbos transitivos indiretos, não deveria ser repensada? Não seria mais natural que se dissesse que esses verbos são regidos pela preposição “para”? É só mais um gramaticismo lusófilo?


Na minha opinião, não, porque muitos verbos e construções continuam regendo exclusivamente a preposição "a". Por mais que no dia a dia "para" seja a preposição em muitos casos preferida, o português culto escrito do Brasil continua selecionando a preposição "a" canonicamente. É um uso legítimo e passar a dizer que esses verbos são regidos por outra preposição deslegitimaria o uso dito padrão/canônico.  O que se poderia fazer e já descritivamente se faz é dizer que, no Brasil, em muitos casos, "para" substitui "a", mas não sempre, não por todos, não em todos os casos e muito menos em todos os registros. Adicione-se a isso a variação regional.


----------



## Carfer

meencantesp said:


> Suponha que duas crianças estão disputando um doce trazido pelo pai. Aqui no Brasil, uma diria à outra (ou “para a outra”): “ele trouxe pra mim, não pra ti (ou ‘pra você’)”. Em Portugal ela diria da mesma forma? Outra pergunta, referente à resposta que deu à frase número 4: por que “para o meu filho” em vez de “ao meu filho”, se costumam usar mais a preposição “a” em casos semelhantes (ou simplesmente usar pronomes oblíquos — “Gravei-lhe uma mensagem em vídeo”)? Sei que não é necessário que haja uma razão, mas talvez haja.


No primeiro caso, sim, diríamos, porque o que está em causa é o destinatário (para quem ele trouxe o doce). A razão é a mesma no segundo caso, o filho é o destinatário da gravação. O que não fazemos é usar '_para_' num dativo (_a quem_, diferente de _para quem_). Um brasileiro dirá '_deu para mim_', nós dizemos '_deu-me_'.


----------



## meencantesp

guihenning said:


> Na minha opinião, não, porque muitos verbos e construções continuam regendo exclusivamente a preposição "a". Por mais que no dia a dia "para" seja a preposição em muitos casos preferida, o português culto escrito do Brasil continua selecionando a preposição "a" canonicamente. É um uso legítimo e passar a dizer que esses verbos são regidos por outra preposição deslegitimaria o uso dito padrão/canônico.  O que se poderia fazer e já descritivamente se faz é dizer que, no Brasil, em muitos casos, "para" substitui "a", mas não sempre, não por todos, não em todos os casos e muito menos em todos os registros. Adicione-se a isso a variação regional.



Entendido.



Carfer said:


> No primeiro caso, sim, diríamos, porque o que está em causa é o destinatário (para quem ele trouxe o doce). A razão é a mesma no segundo caso, o filho é o destinatário da gravação. O que não fazemos é usar '_para_' num dativo (_a quem_, diferente de _para quem_). Um brasileiro dirá '_deu para mim_', nós dizemos '_deu-me_'.



Entendido. Mas um detalhe: também se usa o “me” por aqui (anteposto ao verbo), só que às vezes, no lugar dele, é usado “para mim” (‘pra mim’).


----------

